

Xkcd on Crowdsourcing  - _exec
http://xkcd.com/1060/

======
sp332
Isn't this basically how programming computers works? You take data that
already exists, pass it over channels that already exist through hard-wired
processors?

~~~
_exec
I suppose, but I think this comic is more related to how 'mash up' businesses
are popping up on the Internet everyday.

Example: Zynga depending on Facebook who depends on Akamai who depends on L3.
There are a lot of layers involved.

